# Great Countersink Bit



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

I just bought this awesome countersink bit from Harbor Freight Tools.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95937

I has a depth stop that will not mark up your wood. I used it today for the forst time on a project and I can't tell you how much time it saved me. The depth stop gives you a consistant depth every time without the trial and error. Very nice for a project where you have a lot of countersunk holes.:thumbsup:


----------



## wood138 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi Ken was just looking at the same bit did not know how it would work
thanks for the info. I am from Pa. to up by Scranton/Wilkes-Barre

Joe


----------



## dpmcreations (Feb 3, 2008)

*Hey Ken*

Thanks for the info on the Countersink bit.. have a great night..


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey Ken, go ahead and buy you a back up just like it. Ive gone through 3 of them now b/c they keep breaking on me. (Could be operator error):blink: Other than that, yeah they work fairly good.


----------

